# I feel sorry for the fish at Main Aquarium



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Recently got back into the hobby, with a 250G tank. Did my trips to all the LFS. I got to say, the worst is Main Aquarium. 

Dead fish everywhere, and even a dead redear slider turtle just floating with mold all over in their turtle tank. Most if not all their tanks had yellow/brown cloudy water, some so bad you couldn't even see the fish. 

They had 3, 24" Asian arowanas cramped in 29gal tanks. All with broken barbels, one had hill curl, biggest one had missing scales and wounds on its head. I made an offer to buy one for 600$, the guy scoffed and said he won't sell them for less than $2999. 

Those poor fish, I doubt they will ever be sold. doomed to die in a dirty tiny prison of a tank.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nothing new regarding the operations at Main Aquarium.
Surprise that place isn't shut down yet.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the turtle tank just for display? I thought selling turtles in pet shops was illegal? Am I wrong? Maybe selling dead turtles is okay?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Does the SPCA not do anything with regards to abused fish?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

They probably haven't been reported enough to warrant an SPCA inspection.

Ive be been there in the recent past and the turtle tank has a 'Not for sale sign, but I'm sure if u ask quietly, they'll sell.
These are baby RES, not a full grown ones for in-store attraction...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Main aquarium is the same owners from Fraser aquarium which was also really bad, I went there years back and it was a gong show. I can't see why the SPCA can't do something about these abusive owners.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't been to either Main or Fraser Aquarium (even when they were open) in decades. Used o cycle to the original Main & Fraser Aq. in the 80s, but probably haven't visited since 1988.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

SPCA only needs one complaint to go investigate a place. If the conditions are that bad, especially with a dead turtle, they can definitely do something. Call and report everything you saw, with as much detail as possible so the officer that goes knows exactly what to look for. They have specific things to look for with fish and reptiles, like minimum tank size/cleanliness etc. 

I'm saying this as a regular person and this post is not affiliated with my work at all


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I had a similar experience. Offered me a sick datnoid for $450, then that same arowana for $2,000. Turtle wasn't dead at that point though.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been to Main Aquarium quite a number of times over the past year, mainly to peruse the inventory. I've even purchased a number of my clown loaches there mid-2017 and I can tell you they're doing well. I've been in this hobby on and off since I was a kid and have seen many LFS come and go... Main/ Fraser is not the greatest by any extent, but they're not as bad as it's being painted on this thread.

When they were on Fraser and with the father owning the store, conditions weren't great but they weren't that bad. BTW, the real Main aquarium was also owned by a private family that closed down their store at Main & 28th avenue over a decade ago... 

I think what makes it worse in consumer eyes is that the son or direct relative is now operating the store. In my eyes, he's just putting in his time and this business isn't his real interest or passion, if he has one. He needs some lessons with today's expectation of customer service and communication.

I've purchased other fish from Main aquarium over the past year and each time, it was shortly after the inventory arrived in the store..... and yes, I do see some unhealthy looking livestock (occasional dead ones too) in the tanks. BTW, I think that turtles are ok to sell in most municipalities, but not tortoises except for a few.

Cheers
Junior


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Junior D said:


> I've been to Main Aquarium quite a number of times over the past year, mainly to peruse the inventory. I've even purchased a number of my clown loaches there mid-2017 and I can tell you they're doing well. I've been in this hobby on and off since I was a kid and have seen many LFS come and go... Main/ Fraser is not the greatest by any extent, but they're not as bad as it's being painted on this thread.
> 
> When they were on Fraser and with the father owning the store, conditions weren't great but they weren't that bad. BTW, the real Main aquarium was also owned by a private family that closed down their store at Main & 28th avenue over a decade ago...
> 
> ...


Red Eared Sliders are illegal in BC to sell and breed. They have been released into our lakes etc and have become invasive after a number of years, taking over territory of our own native Painted Turtle. They do not make good pets for 99% of people because the size they grow to, the size of the tank/proper equipment needed and their lifespan of 50+ years. A lot of people buy them when they are babies and unfortunately either dump them in the wild when they grow larger, or neglect them to the point where they are deformed and die prematurely. Other, smaller aquatic turtles are available but not as common because they are much more expensive since turtles cannot be imported from other countries, and all breeding is done within Canada (not many of them which is why they are pricier). Tortoises are allowed, besides huge ones which would never be for sale anyway, and they are more expensive as well because of the same lack of Canadian breeders. Tortoises in the pet trade can live 50+ years too so they are long term pets that are not for beginners.

Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Very interesting and good to know about the turtles..... ... As for both turtles and tortoises, I know what you mean.... they can live a long time and definitely, not something for most hobbyist to own .

Cheers
Junior


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Junior D said:


> I've been to Main Aquarium quite a number of times over the past year, mainly to peruse the inventory. I've even purchased a number of my clown loaches there mid-2017 and I can tell you they're doing well. I've been in this hobby on and off since I was a kid and have seen many LFS come and go... Main/ Fraser is not the greatest by any extent, but they're not as bad as it's being painted on this thread.
> 
> When they were on Fraser and with the father owning the store, conditions weren't great but they weren't that bad. BTW, the real Main aquarium was also owned by a private family that closed down their store at Main & 28th avenue over a decade ago...
> 
> ...


I know people seem to like to pile on on Main Aquarium and at the same time lament the demise of local pet stores that are not mega chains.

Imagine a scenario where you are the owner of a store that sells nothing but fish. You have a set up of tanks that is all public and available for viewing by the public. You have a new shipment of fish arrive that are beat up from 2 - 3 days shipping or that arrive in dirty brown water; or you have fish that have just arrived and need to be treated; or you have a 'trade in' fish that infects some fish in your tank. In any of these scenarios, if you were an owner of the store, how would you deal with it? I think that answers some of the questions about the appearance of the tanks sometimes

I was just in there over the weekend and he had just received a new shipment of fish including lots of angels and discus, also a few large phoenix's.He had just received the discus that week, the water color in the tanks was a combination of blue(he was treating them) and brownish - he is 'old school' and only slowly changes the water in discus tanks when they first arrive. Yes some of the discus looked a little stressed with a few frayed fins from ammonia burn as a result of the shipping(he didn't ship, not his fault).

Having purchased fish from him before, I picked up 2 little round blue diamonds at a fair price, put them into my big tank with the rest of my fish and had no problems whatsoever.

Personally, I have been going there for years, from the previous owners on Fraser to the store now on Main. I find that the owner is always polite when you treat him with respect(e.g. don't try and bargain with him for prices) and I love going to the store and he always has something different

Come on people, we only have 3 independent pet stores left within driving distance of Vancouver, Noah's Pet Ark, April's and Main....lets encourage them and support them and not pile on(especially if you haven't visited the store or visited the store recently)


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Good points by Joseph. All
Stores have different techniques and unless you have imported and Try to run a store it’s very easy to criticize. We
All do our very best
For the fish. I’m
Sure no owner wants someone telling them they know better.
Some new person came
Into my store first time a
Couple weeks ago. Looks around and gave a review on google. Sign doesn’t show well , a
Couple
Cloudy tanks and some
Skinny guppys. The guppys just landed and had t been fed before shipping and also young. Said shop wasn’t attractive and his rating was 3 and meh. 
I suppose compared to petsmarts shiny new system tanks my racks are meh but individual tanks and happy fish. 
It’s easy to criticize and each to their own opinion. But if they tried it for a week or two then they can comment . 
As
Far as new discus arriving I always wait 2 days before the first wc to let them settle and no stress. If discus are going to break down it happens in 2-3 days so I
Leave them
Be so no extra stress. The. Start their 50 perfect wc daily. 
They do what they know works for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: " . . . I find that the owner is always polite when you treat him with respect(e.g. don't try and bargain with him for prices)."

--------------------------------

Sorry . . . any retailer who is not open to some form of negotiation on prices will not get my business. Respect is a two-way street. It is only natural that if I were in the market to buy multiple "whatevers", I would expect there would be some reasonable room to negotiate and not have to pay the same as the individual (full) price. If the seller has a firm NO NEGOTIATING policy - as implied in josephl's post - then, personally, I would shop elsewhere.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

If you were the store owner and trying to pay high leases, hydro, etc etc etc you may think different . 
I do give deals when not asked if buying multiples but if I’m pushed and pushed to go way low then I won’t. 
My prices are already reasonable . 
I was always told it’s impolite to ask for things. Bad
Manners. If offered then say thank you and yes please.
Fish stores do not make
Big
Money. Hence there’s only a couple
Left . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> If you were the store owner and trying to pay high leases, hydro, etc etc etc you may think different .
> I do give deals when not asked if buying multiples but if I'm pushed and pushed to go way low then I won't.
> My prices are already reasonable .
> I was always told it's impolite to ask for things. Bad
> ...


Well said.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> Re: " . . . I find that the owner is always polite when you treat him with respect(e.g. don't try and bargain with him for prices)."
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Sorry . . . any retailer who is not open to some form of negotiation on prices will not get my business. Respect is a two-way street. It is only natural that if I were in the market to buy multiple "whatevers", I would expect there would be some reasonable room to negotiate and not have to pay the same as the individual (full) price. If the seller has a firm NO NEGOTIATING policy - as implied in josephl's post - then, personally, I would shop elsewhere.


As stated in my original post, I have been a customer for years. I find that when I buy 'higher value items' I will often get a discount at the register without asking. That said, buying 'lower margin' items I wouldn't and don't get a discount. As April said, there are very few private non Corporate fish stores left because it's a low margin business, long hours and high risk of loss from disease etc


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I dropped by there a couple hours ago, things look "okay" to me. The three larger super red Asian arowana are being held for a customer whose tank sprung a leak. They are not actually for sale though the guy who owns them would sell if the price was right  They've got some larger Indo Datnoids for sale, around 5-6 inches. Pretty rare to see them that size in a retail. 

If you want to buy fish there, and are nervous about the water quality for any given tank, you should probably quarantine the fish before adding them to your community home tank. Likewise, when buying a more expensive fish it is often a good idea to ask to see the fish being fed before deciding to buy it.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "I was always told it's impolite to ask for things."

---------------------------------------------------------------

In all due respect, aprilsaquarium, you are speaking as a retailer, so you have a vested interest in discouraging buyers from asking for "deals." I am speaking from a customer's perspective and in no way consider it "impolite" to negotiate business transactions - to do so is simply part of doing business. There are plenty of retailers out there who will negotiate, when approached with respect. Some even offer deals without having to be asked. That is where my hard-earned money goes. :0)


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I
Do
Offer deals in multiples and if asked with respect yes I do
.
It’d the customers who are unreasonable I get insulted. Also
My prices are low enough and I do bag
Lot deals etc when preordered . 
I also offer transhipping .
I do know the ow era of main Aquarium work other jobs also .
At the end of the day everyone can access the health of the fish and choose whether to buy or not. 
Thry also self
Import and not
All fish arrive perfect and some need help .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> Re: "I was always told it's impolite to ask for things."
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In all due respect, aprilsaquarium, you are speaking as a retailer, so you have a vested interest in discouraging buyers from asking for "deals." I am speaking from a customer's perspective and in no way consider it "impolite" to negotiate business transactions - to do so is simply part of doing business. There are plenty of retailers out there who will negotiate, when approached with respect. Some even offer deals without having to be asked. That is where my hard-earned money goes. :0)


I personally find this entire statement to be offensive not only to April but to all small businesses in any field. In your scenario Mick we will only be left with the Petsmarts of the world. Small operations like April's rely on customer service to be the difference for their business, and April delivers in spades!! I have never needed to ask April for a discount when buying multiples and would not ask. I ordered a bag of 32 Sterbai from April and she told me her single price and then without being asked crushed it and everyone else's price with an amazing discount. Her margins can not be great and I personally don't think she is buying a mansion in West Van on your "hard earned" money. What makes you think her money is any less "hard earned"?


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Mick2016 said:


> Re: "I was always told it's impolite to ask for things."
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In all due respect, aprilsaquarium, you are speaking as a retailer, so you have a vested interest in discouraging buyers from asking for "deals." I am speaking from a customer's perspective and in no way consider it "impolite" to negotiate business transactions - to do so is simply part of doing business. There are plenty of retailers out there who will negotiate, when approached with respect. Some even offer deals without having to be asked. That is where my hard-earned money goes. :0)


Perhaps April should inflate her fair and reasonable prices so she can offer "deals" off inflated pricing too!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I will toss in this comment .. Asking for a discount is pretty rare in most of North America, but in some cultures and communities , you are looked on as an idiot if you don't. My mother would not shop with my aunt, who was raised in Holland at a time when that was the norm .. My aunt embarrassed hell out of my mother with her attempts to haggle over just about every purchase; especially if it was a "sale" with "if you buy this , we'll throw in this" deals .. She always wanted an even lower price without the "free add-ons". Maybe members who have come to BC from other countries/regions could comment if asking for discounts or haggling prices was or is common and not considered an insult to the seller. Yup, there are a-hole retailers , but there are a lot more buyers fit that description for many reasons. Politely asking or politely refusing shouldn't be taken as an insult to anyone.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can easily echo what April and Joseph are saying. You walked in there one day and tried to paint a whole story of a LFS. Is that fair? Like Joseph said, there are many reasons of what you saw when you saw them. Fish business is not a good business. It is more of a hobby. I know. I have been there and that is why I have another full time job. 

I too like April, I give discount when I often not being asked. When I was being pushed for a lowball offer or discount or unreasonable request, I simply just tell them to go shop somewhere else. I do not warranty my fish. If you want 7 days money back, you can always go shop on those places that offer them. More often, you are paying 3 times the price. 

What small stores like April and Main Aquarium are offering is customer service and knownledge. Have you spent your time and tried to talk to the store owner? I have. I know Edward from Main Aquarium. He is not one of those guys that are super friendly and follow you around and share his information right away. He is the kind of guy who will give you time to browse around. He is the kind of guy that is quiet till you asked for something. He is borderline shy. But once you introduce yourself and get to know him, he is very friendly and easy to talk to.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "Politely asking or politely refusing shouldn't be taken as an insult to anyone."

------------------------------------

Exactly, davefrombc. Nothing I said was meant to be taken personally. I am speaking strictly from a BUSINESS perspective as a customer.

And to Shrimpette and Kolewolf: Please read my previous comments more carefully. I very clearly stated in my earlier post that requests for deals SHOULD be reasonable. I did not condone "low-balling" in any way. In fact, I also clearly stated that such requests should be approached with respect. Further, I made no comment (over even implied) that aprilsaquarrium's money was not hard-earned. My only point there is that I want to get the most out of how I spend my income. If I ask for a deal - which is not rudeness or bad manners, just business - then any retailer has the right to turn me down if my offer does not suit his/her business goals. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing personal.

Hope this helps to clarify any misunderstandings or incorrect inferences concerning my position about retail negotiations.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Bargaining as mentioned can be a cultural thing, when travelling you are often expected to bargain. Not the case in North America unless perhaps a garage sale. Comes off as rude imo. 
Do you ask for deals at walmart, Home Depot, macdonalds? I can't imagine petsmart's about to give deals on dye injected painted glass fish or cull goldfish that get shipped direct to them. 
Then why expect them elsewhere?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to be sure my comment was not taken wrong .. As I said there are bad retailers and far more bad customers .. April is one of the best retailers . I recommend anyone in the area looking for stock visit her.. I can't comment on the Main aquarium because I haven't been there, in fact it's a long time since I've been to any of the stores in the Vancouver / Burnaby area. I'm just not into fighting traffic and weather to go in.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "Not the case in North America unless perhaps a garage sale. Comes off as rude imo"

------------------

Sorry . . . not in the part of North America in which I live. It is very common for folks to want a "special" sale price, a bargain, or a deal in a wide range of merchandise - aquarium needs included. And, yes, Home Depot (i.e. fireweed's example) will offer deals on multiple purchases. Grocery stores - Superstore and Save On, for example - regularly offer deals on multiples. Why? Because doing so draws in customers. If folks were not interested, I imagine these stores would discontinue the practice. Bargain hunting is alive and well in North America; part of our culture, too.

To repeat, in case this point has been lost along the way, I mentioned in my first post that negotiations can be used when making MULTIPLE (or volume) purchases. I did not suggest or imply that one should haggle over the single purchase of a $5 fish.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

wow, it's a lot of discussion regarding bargains. I'm a hobbyist and I don't buy a lot of staff except when I setup my new tank. I always appreciate and respect small business owners like April and Charles. not only they are selling good priced healthy stock, they are also providing so much information about their fish. this hobby can be very expensive, and I always end up spending over 1000 bucks whenever I do a new setup, even I know where to get the best price. I'm too cheap to buy new tanks and canister filters from the small local shops, except maybe J&L and KingED when they have "SALES", I get many of my equipment from Craiglist and online shopping. for live stock, daily supplies, I solely rely on these small shops and I know how important to have them around. especially fish, it's really hard to make any money by selling fish. April and Charles are sometimes offer me deals without even asking. honestly, it's hard to put a price on a fish. a healthy and good quality specimen worth more than 10 times than the fish that are in bad shape. as a buyer, I know if the fish worth the price or not. I got recent pre-ordered Altum angels from Charles, they are so nice and I felt I was under paying, end up left more money than asked for, and I know I did the right things. I felt really bad when James closed down the Rainforest on Hastings years ago, hope there are more shop owners like Charles and April around.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure why its considered rude to ask for a discount. We negotiate when we ever we can , I have never bought any of my cars or properties without negotiating. I wait for sales when the retailers don't discount or buy it at full price if I really want or needed it. April and Edward has always been fair with me, I always pay more for service and knowledge. kay at king Ed always gives me a great deal on any large purchases, I also shop at JL aquatics for certain supplies. It's a personal choice to politely ask for a discount when warranted. Any retailer or service provider that treats me well and gives me a break has my business for life. I'm a impulsive buyer and is very fortunate to have a lot of disposable income, always get up sold with a smile.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "wow, it's a lot of discussion regarding bargains."


---------------------------

:lol: In short: An extension of the OP's (not me) observations about LFS's poor shop conditions relative to the prices that particular retailer was charging.


----------



## lisaseahorse (Dec 20, 2016)

josephl said:


> I know people seem to like to pile on on Main Aquarium and at the same time lament the demise of local pet stores that are not mega chains.
> 
> Imagine a scenario where you are the owner of a store that sells nothing but fish. You have a set up of tanks that is all public and available for viewing by the public. You have a new shipment of fish arrive that are beat up from 2 - 3 days shipping or that arrive in dirty brown water; or you have fish that have just arrived and need to be treated; or you have a 'trade in' fish that infects some fish in your tank. In any of these scenarios, if you were an owner of the store, how would you deal with it? I think that answers some of the questions about the appearance of the tanks sometimes
> 
> ...


Isn't Aquariums West independent?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

lisaseahorse said:


> Isn't Aquariums West independent?


Yes they are!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

lisaseahorse said:


> Isn't Aquariums West independent?


You are right. I forgot about them and also forgot about North American Pets which is another great little store on Kingsway


----------



## PecnarcY (Nov 15, 2019)

WOOW. That's is an unbelievable aquarium. Very beautiful one. I would add here some live rocks, live reefs and a bobbit worm. Because the bobbit worm is a very beautiful sea dweller. It's very good to have an aquarium at home because the fishes make me relaxed and peaceful. Also, children like fishes very much because they are very funny. I'm very interested in this giveaway. Is it still available? Because the aquarium from the picture is very beautiful.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a very old thread so I imagine it is not available anymore


----------



## PecnarcY (Nov 15, 2019)

Do you know what the funny thing is? There are so many complains on Main Aquarium, but still they are opened. This, thread is already two years old and those bastards haven't changes the way they take care of fishes yet. I understand fishes aren't so cute and playful as cats and dogs are, but still do they deserve to be treated this way? The only credit we can give them is that they have different exotic species mentioned on petsoid.com available. I once got in a fight with a consultant demanding to get rid of dead fishes from the aquarium. Do you know what he replied? "The fishes aren't dead, but they are simply sleeping." Can you imagine that? What the WAP is doing?


----------



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

1-855-622-7722 This is the reporting number if anybody who still feels that the SPCA should look in to the conditions at this store, or any other pet store (or any animal abuse). Just because it is a small, local, independent business does not give them licence for poor animal husbandry.


----------

